# Globally Xty recall



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Nissan recalls 475,400 Primeras, X-Trails globally
Fri Feb 24, 2006 1:53 AM ET

TOKYO, Feb 24 (Reuters) - Nissan Motor Co. (7201.T: Quote, Profile, Research) said on Friday it would recall 475,400 units of its Primera and X-Trail models globally to fix a faulty fuel filler tube.

Ful story= http://yahoo.reuters.com/stocks/Quo...5_2006-02-24_06-54-24_TKV002433&symbol=7201.T


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! After reading the article, it sounds like I can wait until my next oil change? I'm in Canada and my Xty is 8 months old.



manuelga said:


> Nissan recalls 475,400 Primeras, X-Trails globally
> Fri Feb 24, 2006 1:53 AM ET
> 
> TOKYO, Feb 24 (Reuters) - Nissan Motor Co. (7201.T: Quote, Profile, Research) said on Friday it would recall 475,400 units of its Primera and X-Trail models globally to fix a faulty fuel filler tube.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks but...*

Well my dealer checked the Nissand Canada info and it is not in their system yet.. sigh..

Stephen




manuelga said:


> Nissan recalls 475,400 Primeras, X-Trails globally
> Fri Feb 24, 2006 1:53 AM ET
> 
> TOKYO, Feb 24 (Reuters) - Nissan Motor Co. (7201.T: Quote, Profile, Research) said on Friday it would recall 475,400 units of its Primera and X-Trail models globally to fix a faulty fuel filler tube.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Aussie Recall Notice*

For our Australian Friends


http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/article.aspx?id=4698&vf=1

http://www.nissan.com.au/owningNissan/recallInformation_200407_index.asp

Stephen


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

This question may have been asked before,but has anyone got access to all recalls for X-trails with the relevant chassis mumbers that it will effect. 
Especially info on the 2.2 dci diesel models in the UK. I bought mine in December last year 2nd hand and had the garage check , they said there were none that concerned my vehicle.
Not to sure i trust the answer give as i purchased the car from a non Nissan dealer.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> For our Australian Friends
> 
> 
> http://www.drive.com.au/editorial/article.aspx?id=4698&vf=1
> ...


Hi Steve,

This is are OLD recalls you have listed dating back to 2003 and 2004  and have nothing to do with the new one being announced above.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

*rust on my fuel filler*

 Alrite, time to recall in canada, remember me asking about rust proffing. right this exacty what is happening on mine Xty. Nissan canada better recall it before it start leaking. right now I only see a surface rust on the fuel filler!
Janarth


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

*recall alert*

Nissan Motor said on Friday it will recall 466 000 sports utility vehicles around the world to fix a defective fuel pipe at risk of leakage. 

Japan's second largest automaker said that due to an inappropriate coating, the X-Trail SUV fuel inlet pipe could rust out and leak. 

Nissan said it has received 49 reports on the defective pipe but had not heard of any injuries. 

Of the 466 000 units, the company will recall 177 000 X-Trails sold in Europe, 142 000 in Japan with the rest in other countries. (Like Canada)

The recall affects mostly 2000 to 2004 models.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

2000-2004? Then how could this affect Canadian models? Our model came out in April 04 as an 05.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Misery-Tom said:


> Nissan Motor said on Friday it will recall 466 000 sports utility vehicles around the world to fix a defective fuel pipe at risk of leakage.
> ......


Thanks m-Tom,

But just a couple of threads below this was already posted... Your thread has been merged with the existing one.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Fuel Filler Recall Now Official*

Hi Guys,

Nissan Australia has now issued an official recall in regards to the rusty fuel filler tube

*Recall Number R0513*

Nissan Australia issued letters (on 17/5/06) to all affected xtrails (about 37,000 of them in Australia) and it is affecting both series I and II.

I called them today and they said I will be getting my letter soon (mine is affected too)

This is a global recall and you guys will be getting your letters soon too.

It is very important that Nissan Head Office has your correct and updated postal address, because if they don't, you won't get the letter, so I suggest you call Nissan direct if you have changed addresses for any reason.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

*Bump*

Anything new on this?
Are Canadian X-Trails affected?
It's been a while now and I've heard nothing.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Transport Canada Recall link*

Nothing yet... but here is the link for Transport Canada


http://www.tc.gc.ca/roadsafety/Recalls/search_e.asp


Stephen


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Nissan Motor Co. has begun recalling more than 130,000 vehicles globally — including 80,000 in North America — because of an ignition key defect, a company official said Thursday.

There have been no reports of injuries related to the defect, the Transport Ministry said.

Nissan is recalling in Japan of 50,962 X-Trail and Murano sport utility vehicles produced from August 2004 to July 2006, Nissan spokeswoman Madoka Soma said.

Overseas, the Tokyo-based manufacturer is recalling about 70,000 Muranos in North America, 300 in Taiwan and 800 in Singapore, she said. No X-Trails have been sold overseas.

Also being recalled for the same defect are 10,000 Maxima sedans in North America, Nissan said.

Some of the rods connecting the ignition part with parts that start the engine are too long, so the cars sometimes don’t start properly, Nissan said. Occasionally, the engines start even when the ignition is turned off and the driver moves the steering wheel, it said.

The recalls involve only models using Nissan’s “intelligent keys” with integrated circuit chips inside, which allows drivers to open their car doors with their keys still inside their pockets by just pressing on the handle. Drivers don’t need to insert the intelligent key to get the car to start, and can keep the key anywhere nearby.

The defect involved in Thursday’s recall is not related to the integrated circuit chip features, but with the regular ignition part of the key.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I saw this today too, but can you even get an X-Trail with one of those new-fangled keys??
Seems like this one doesn't apply to us even though the X-Trail is cited in the story.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Not for Canadian X-Trails*

HI,

No this does not apply to Canadian X-Trails but does the Murano and Maxima. The X-Trail in other countries have this option. Remeber we are an International Forum!

Stephen





Rockford said:


> I saw this today too, but can you even get an X-Trail with one of those new-fangled keys??
> Seems like this one doesn't apply to us even though the X-Trail is cited in the story.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, I thought that might be the case.

What about the supposed recall that originally spawned this thread. Rusting filler tube?
That was back in February and still we've heard nothing.

Anyone?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nothing*

I was on the phone with my dealer this morning... and nothing.. no recalls.. that they have not been notified of any.

Stephen





Rockford said:


> Ya, I thought that might be the case.
> 
> What about the supposed recall that originally spawned this thread. Rusting filler tube?
> That was back in February and still we've heard nothing.
> ...


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

EDIT: Never mind. I guess I need to learn how to read! 

I thought we did have one of these smart keys on the Canadian XTrail.

From page 2-14 of the manual:

_NISSAN VEHICLE IMMOBILIZER
SYSTEM
The Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System will not
allow the engine to start without the use of the
registered Nissan Vehicle Immobilizer System
key._

Is this something different?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*WELCOME BACK STEPHEN*



SCHESBH said:


> I was on the phone with my dealer this morning... and nothing.. no recalls.. that they have not been notified of any.
> 
> Stephen


Good news to hear.

BTW - glad you're back - was starting to worry about you - - thought maybe you'd gone and bought a GM product, from Renault :crazy:


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

Getting my Fuel Filler neck replace on Friday. They apparently have to remove the sub-frame to get at the tube. 4-5 hours labour + $185 pipe = $800 of angry owner. Nissan Canada claims not to have access to the other Nissan Service departments globally to check recalls. I'm beginning to really hate Nissan.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OttawaX said:


> Nissan Canada claims not to have access to the other Nissan Service departments globally to check recalls.


What a load of crap!!! Nissan Canada have access to Nissan Japan who issued the fuel filler tube recall gloablly and it must be done FREE of CHARGE!

I would be complaining about them to your department of fair trading (or whatever authority you have there in Canada) if they're forcing you to pay for this recall maintenance.

Recall details can be found HERE

and other news articles on the web. It dates back to 2006


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

According to this Recall Article globally doesn't include Canada:



> Countries affected by this recall include most markets where the X-Trail is sold, including the major car markets like Japan and Europe. X-Trail units sold in Africa, the Middle East and Asia/Oceania, including Australia, China, Hong Kong, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, New Zealand, Philippines, Taiwan and Thailand are also affected. Only Canada, which introduced the X-Trail last year, is not included in the recall list.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, Canada wasn't included because of this statement:



> X-Trails produced after January 2005 are not affected by the recall.


Which obviously isn't accurate based on Ottawa's 2005 model experiencing this defect and am sure many more will soon find-out as well.

It's un-ethical for Nissan Canada to charge owners for this repair given the global recall is a known fact.

In addition to the above, replacement of the fuel filler tube only takes *90 minutes*, so am not sure where Nissan Canada got the 4-5 hours replacement time-frame from if the dealers actually know what they're doing at all.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Also important to note :

1) if the Japanese market was targetted by the re-call well... all X-trails sold in Canada were made in Japan!

and

2) recall mentions not affecting "X-trails manufactured after Jan 2005" well I am not sure about you OttawaX, but many of us in Canada, including myself, got their "2005 X-trail model year" before Jan 2005 (I got mine in September 2004) which obviously means it was manufactured before Jan 05!


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

I did buy my X in February of 2005 but haven't gotten around to check the manufactured date. I doubt they made it, shipped it around the world and got it to my dealership within that month...On the bright side, the dealership was somewhat good to me and agreed to split the labour costs for the fix. That deal got even better when they forgot to charge labour and I only had to pay for the part.


----------



## torsen (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the same problem with another X Trail recall issue. The crankshaft position sensor issue(my Xtrail would randomly not start). Recall elsewhere but not in Canada. The person I spoke with at Nissan Canada Customer Service treated me like I was trying to scam something from her. Needless to say, I didn't get anywhere with them. Luckily, I had my vehicle in for some warranty work and the charge wasn't outrageous.

I am not sure what criteria are used for recalls in Canada.


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

Torsen...I've had the same unpleasant experiences with Nissan Canada...for once I'd like to get the customer feedback call about them and not my dealership. I just dealt with the crankshaft sensor problem...i've seriously had every damn issue with this thing but still love it. Mine was manufactured in Dec '04...I'm sure if I pointed this out to Nissan Canada their warranty story would change to "oh we meant model year not actual manufactured date". Sad truth is I don't feel any other manufacturer is any different in how they treat people once they have yer money.


----------

